# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic. (заявка №26974)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
Здравствуйте. Мой Kaspersky Internet Security постоянно предупреждает о наличии вредоносного ПО, однако удалить/поместить в карантин его не удается. Вот описание... Помогите, пожалуйста.
>> 
>> Статус: На карантине (событий: 10)?
>> 10.08.2010 0:06:33?На карантине?неизвестная угроза UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic?C:\Documents and Settings\User\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VTIGZ7NC\ncalc[1].exe??
>> 10.08.2010 0:06:31?На карантине?неизвестная угроза UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic?C:\Documents and Settings\User\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ILG8Y9OI\ms5[1].exe??
>> 10.08.2010 0:06:24?На карантине?неизвестная угроза UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic?C:\Documents and Settings\User\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\0ON4WC4T\nbf[1].exe??
>> 09.08.2010 23:56:47?На карантине?неизвестная угроза UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic?C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MXMXUH09\1[1].exe??
>> 09.08.2010 23:42:42?На карантине?неизвестная угроза UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic?C:\System Volume Information\_restore{ABD4305A-20EF-4E3D-BED3-6E9DC8C99FE1}\RP33\A0015539.exe??
>> 09.08.2010 23:42:41?На карантине?неизвестная угроза UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic?C:\System Volume Information\_restore{ABD4305A-20EF-4E3D-BED3-6E9DC8C99FE1}\RP33\A0015521.exe??
>> 09.08.2010 23:18:01?На карантине?неизвестная угроза UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic?c:\documents and settings\User\application data\ltzqai.exe??
>> 09.08.2010 23:04:34?На карантине?неизвестная угроза UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic?C:\Documents and Settings\User\Local Settings\Temp\035.exe??
>> 09.08.2010 23:01:51?На карантине?неизвестная угроза UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic?C:\Documents and Settings\User\Local Settings\Temp\500071.exe??
>> 09.08.2010 23:01:41?На карантине?неизвестная угроза UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic?C:\Documents and Settings\User\Local Settings\Temp\035.exe??
>> Статус: Удалено (событий: 1)?
>> 09.08.2010 23:25:29?Удалено?неизвестная угроза UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic?c:\RECYCLER\s-1-5-21-8772318709-2936906329-135222805-6762\syscr.exe??
>> Статус: Обнаружено (событий: 7)?
>> 09.08.2010 23:19:51?Обнаружено?вредоносная ссылка?http://74.63.78.56/nbf.exe??
>> 09.08.2010 23:08:00?Обнаружено?вредоносная ссылка?http://208.53.183.124/ms5.exe??
>> 09.08.2010 23:07:52?Обнаружено?вредоносная ссылка?http://208.53.183.92/nbf.exe??
>> 09.08.2010 23:07:52?Обнаружено?вредоносная ссылка?http://208.53.183.46/ncalc.exe??
Дата обращения: 09.08.2010 17:40:03
Номер заявки: 26974

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*09.08.2010 18:20:20* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *C:\WINDOWS\System32\dimsntfy.dll* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 19456 байт дата файла: 14.04.2008 21:40:36 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2113)" копирайты: "© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." *C:\WINDOWS\inf\unregmp2.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 317440 байт дата файла: 30.01.2009 17:40:22 версия: "11.0.5721.5262 (WMP_11.090130-1421)" копирайты: "© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." *C:\WINDOWS\taskman.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 15360 байт дата файла: 07.07.2003 23:00:00 версия: "5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт. Все права защищены." *C:\WINDOWS\system32\attrib.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 12288 байт дата файла: 14.04.2008 21:40:50 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2111)" копирайты: "© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." *C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSNSv.dll* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 27136 байт дата файла: 30.01.2009 20:33:54 версия: "11.0.5721.5262" копирайты: "(C) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." *C:\WINDOWS\system32\skdll.dll* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 5632 байт дата файла: 07.07.2003 23:00:00 версия: "5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)" копирайты: "© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." *C:\WINDOWS\system32\sol.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 57344 байт дата файла: 07.07.2003 23:00:00 версия: "5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт. Все права защищены." *C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fetnd5bv.sys* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 42496 байт дата файла: 17.04.2007 11:58:56 версия: "3.68.0.453" копирайты: "Copyright (C) VIA Technologies, Inc." *c:\program files\windows live\contacts\wlcomm.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 26480 байт дата файла: 16.04.2010 18:36:42 версия: "14.0.8117.0416" копирайты: "© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved."

----------


## CyberHelper

*09.08.2010 19:20:16* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *C:\WINDOWS\System32\dimsntfy.dll* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 19456 байт дата файла: 14.04.2008 21:40:36 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2113)" копирайты: "© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." *C:\WINDOWS\inf\unregmp2.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 317440 байт дата файла: 30.01.2009 17:40:22 версия: "11.0.5721.5262 (WMP_11.090130-1421)" копирайты: "© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." *C:\WINDOWS\taskman.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 15360 байт дата файла: 07.07.2003 23:00:00 версия: "5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт. Все права защищены." *C:\WINDOWS\system32\attrib.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 12288 байт дата файла: 14.04.2008 21:40:50 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2111)" копирайты: "© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." *C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSNSv.dll* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 27136 байт дата файла: 30.01.2009 20:33:54 версия: "11.0.5721.5262" копирайты: "(C) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." *C:\WINDOWS\system32\skdll.dll* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 5632 байт дата файла: 07.07.2003 23:00:00 версия: "5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)" копирайты: "© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." *C:\WINDOWS\system32\sol.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 57344 байт дата файла: 07.07.2003 23:00:00 версия: "5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт. Все права защищены." *C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fetnd5bv.sys* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 42496 байт дата файла: 17.04.2007 11:58:56 версия: "3.68.0.453" копирайты: "Copyright (C) VIA Technologies, Inc." *c:\program files\windows live\contacts\wlcomm.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 26480 байт дата файла: 16.04.2010 18:36:42 версия: "14.0.8117.0416" копирайты: "© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved."

----------


## CyberHelper

*10.08.2010 5:40:10* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\23.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Buzus.fboe
 размер: 134656 байт дата файла: 10.08.2010 2:24:38 детект других антивирусов: VBA32: Подозрение Embedded.BScope.Backdoor.SdBot.ofx

----------


## CyberHelper

*10.08.2010 19:10:23* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *C:\Documents and Settings\User\Local Settings\Temp\012.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 2917 байт дата файла: 10.08.2010 4:40:54 *C:\Documents and Settings\User\Local Settings\Temp\145.exe* - HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic
 размер: 81920 байт дата файла: 10.08.2010 21:38:24 детект других антивирусов: Avast4: Зловред Win32:AutoRun-BNA [Wrm] *C:\Documents and Settings\User\Local Settings\Temp\15161.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 70656 байт дата файла: 10.08.2010 4:34:06 детект других антивирусов: Avast4: Зловред Win32:Crypt-HFM [Drp] *C:\Documents and Settings\User\Local Settings\Temp\16118.exe* - HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic
 размер: 114688 байт дата файла: 10.08.2010 2:25:36 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 5.0: Зловред Trojan.MulDrop1.41507; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Agent.AQJJ; Avast4: Зловред Win32:AutoRun-BNA [Wrm] *C:\Documents and Settings\User\Local Settings\Temp\17739.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 2920 байт дата файла: 09.08.2010 23:08:02 *C:\Documents and Settings\User\Local Settings\Temp\180.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 107008 байт дата файла: 10.08.2010 4:51:24 детект других антивирусов: Avast4: Зловред Win32:Flot-M [Trj] *C:\Documents and Settings\User\Local Settings\Temp\326.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 2918 байт дата файла: 09.08.2010 23:07:54 *C:\Documents and Settings\User\Local Settings\Temp\332.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 2914 байт дата файла: 09.08.2010 23:19:52 *C:\Documents and Settings\User\Local Settings\Temp\778.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 107008 байт дата файла: 10.08.2010 2:30:16 детект других антивирусов: Avast4: Зловред Win32:Flot-M [Trj] *C:\Documents and Settings\User\Local Settings\Temp\840.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 107008 байт дата файла: 10.08.2010 4:33:30 детект других антивирусов: Avast4: Зловред Win32:Flot-M [Trj] *C:\Documents and Settings\User\Local Settings\Temp\858.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 107008 байт дата файла: 10.08.2010 2:25:12 детект других антивирусов: Avast4: Зловред Win32:Flot-M [Trj] *C:\Documents and Settings\User\Local Settings\Temp\917775.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 2922 байт дата файла: 09.08.2010 23:07:54 *C:\Documents and Settings\User\Local Settings\Temp\988017.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 70656 байт дата файла: 09.08.2010 23:00:24 детект других антивирусов: Avast4: Зловред Win32:Crypt-HFM [Drp] *C:\Documents and Settings\User\Local Settings\Temp\9934.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 70656 байт дата файла: 10.08.2010 4:51:46 детект других антивирусов: Avast4: Зловред Win32:Crypt-HFM [Drp] *C:\Documents and Settings\User\Local Settings\Temp\ripsetup.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 401056 байт дата файла: 03.08.2010 22:17:40 версия: "1.81+" копирайты: "NCH Software" *C:\Documents and Settings\User\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ILG8Y9OI\nbf[1].exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 107008 байт дата файла: 10.08.2010 4:51:24 детект других антивирусов: Avast4: Зловред Win32:Flot-M [Trj] *C:\Documents and Settings\User\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VTIGZ7NC\nbf[1].exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 107008 байт дата файла: 10.08.2010 2:25:12 детект других антивирусов: Avast4: Зловред Win32:Flot-M [Trj] *C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-7026829203-5511203442-043513518-4194\syscr.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Buzus.fboe
 размер: 134656 байт дата файла: 10.08.2010 21:36:40 детект других антивирусов: VBA32: Подозрение Embedded.BScope.Backdoor.SdBot.ofx *C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-9981654736-3436769034-367113578-1606\syscr.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Buzus.fboe
 размер: 134656 байт дата файла: 10.08.2010 2:24:38 детект других антивирусов: VBA32: Подозрение Embedded.BScope.Backdoor.SdBot.ofx

----------


## CyberHelper

11.08.2010 15:15:49 лечение успешно завершено

----------

